# New piggy



## beerman (Sep 24, 2010)

Couldn't pas it up. Got a baby hamshire piglet on craigslist for $10.00


----------



## Shootingstars (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, what a price, I paid way more for mine than that!  How old is this baby?


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 24, 2010)

TEN BUCKS!

whoot! baby thats a score!

so is this in addition to the other pig(s)? is it safe to say you are doing this pig thing 'whole hog'????

;-)

great work!

so.. pix so we can all be jealous?

* looks out window to $75 mean pigs, snarls *


----------



## noobiechickenlady (Sep 24, 2010)

Baaaacooooonnnnnn.
Good grief what a score!


----------



## beerman (Sep 24, 2010)

She is about 6 weeks I would say around 15 pounds. I will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 24, 2010)

So are you getting her a companion?  I came home with a pig when I was a teen.  They had a greased pig contest at a small town horse show that I was competing in.  I was horrified at the treatment of the poor little piggie.  I used my winnings from Ride-A-Buck and the Spoon Race to buy the piglet after.  Knowing it would come home and be raised for the freezer, but with respect and good care.  My dad immediately found and purchased another one the same age, saying that they grow better if they compete for food.  True?  Dunno.  BBH had a single pig that got quite huge!  

Remember our cheer:  BACON!!!!!


----------



## sred98 (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats and what a deal!    I just picked up 3 little piggies today!  One was a Hamp, the other 2 are Blue Butts.  We're going to be showing them in 4H and FFA.  I thought I got a good deal at $45 a piece for my 5 week olds!  


We are having a lot of fun with them.  One is getting ready to go to the school FFA farm when he gets a little bigger.  The other 2 will stay at the house and be raised together.

Eventually, they will all be dinner, except maybe the female.  Depends how she does in the shows.

Congratulations again!

Shelly


----------

